# Perfect wheel for gravel road racing?



## Gobiking12344

Hello,

With the snow falling heavy and fast here in Wisconsin biking sure seems a long, long ways off... Ugh. Nonetheless, I am going to be doing some gravel road races this year and was wondering what is a perfect wheel and tire combo? I have never done any actual racing on the gravel but I sure am pumped to give it my best. I am interested in some top-end choices and am willing to spend the dollars to get it. Is custom the way to go or can I get great performance out of something stock?

What are your thoughts and opinions?

Thank you


----------



## Nater

I'd go with some 23mm wide rims.

Velocity a23
HED Belgium
H Plus Son Archetype

Choose your hubs as your drivetrain (Campy versus Shimano/SRAM), brakes (disc versus rim) and budget dictates.

Campy Record
DT-Swiss 240
Hope Pro 2 (disc) or 3 (non disc)
Chris King
Shimano Ultegra/Dura Ace

Me, I'd go with Campy Record laced to Hed Belgiums 32 hole 3X with DT-Swiss Comp spokes. My bike has Campy drivetrain bits and rim brakes.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Disc or rim brakes?
Rear spacing?
Shimano/SRAM or Campy?


----------



## jroden

Nater said:


> I'd go with some 23mm wide rims.
> 
> Velocity a23
> HED Belgium
> H Plus Son Archetype
> 
> Choose your hubs as your drivetrain (Campy versus Shimano/SRAM), brakes (disc versus rim) and budget dictates.
> 
> Campy Record
> DT-Swiss 240
> Hope Pro 2 (disc) or 3 (non disc)
> Chris King
> Shimano Ultegra/Dura Ace
> 
> Me, I'd go with Campy Record laced to Hed Belgiums 32 hole 3X with DT-Swiss Comp spokes. My bike has Campy drivetrain bits and rim brakes.


thanks for saving me all that difficult typing. That's a perfect setup assuming tubular tires, you can use a wheel like that for anything, it will last a long time and can be serviced by any shop or home mechanic.


----------



## Mr Pink57

jroden said:


> it will last a long time and can be serviced by any shop or home mechanic.


This is most important especially on big rides long races where you might be on the side doing some work yourself.

As far as tires I do not use tubulars so not sure on what to use there but I use Panaracer Pasela tires for most of my gravel rides in a 35mm sizing. They'll held up through everything I've put them through.

I am interested in Challenges new Almanzo tire in a clincher.


----------



## Nater

Or the Challenge Eroica clincher.


----------



## Nater

By the way..to the OP:I'm in WI too. Check out this upcoming event...

www.ballsride.com


----------



## Mr Pink57

Nater said:


> Or the Challenge Eroica clincher.


Truthfully this would be a better fit for myself with using a Pasela. I have never found a need for side lugs on gravel it just gives anyways so lets figure out how to go fast vs resistance. In a few rides I have done it has a lot of road connectors so it's nice to have a smooth ride.


----------



## skepticman

The new HED Ardennes Plus was recently announced.

Gravel Grinder News: Gravel Grinder Gear: HED "Ardennes Plus" Gravel Grinder Wheels- Intro


----------



## jroden

And as an aside, you just flat out don't need expensive wheels or gear to race your bike down a gravel road. the right tires, gearing, strategy and fitness are all that's required. 

It's sort of dopey to see all these new products geared toward gravel road racing like it's some exotic new use for a bicycle. If road bikes had decent clearance they would be fine, my old MX Leader is great for bombing down gravel roads.


----------



## 88 rex

jroden said:


> And as an aside, you just flat out don't need expensive wheels or gear to race your bike down a gravel road. the right tires, gearing, strategy and fitness are all that's required.


This just about sums up racing bikes in general.


----------



## Gobiking12344

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Disc or rim brakes?
> Rear spacing?
> Shimano/SRAM or Campy?


Here are the specifics...

135 mm spacing
SRAM Force for components
Disc
Tire width - anywhere from 32-38 mm

Thank you - I appeciate the feedback!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Rims: H+Son Alchemy, Pacenti SL23, or Velocity A23
Spokes: DT or Sapim double-butted
Hubs: White Industries or DT Swiss


----------



## xjbaylor

I run Ambrosio Nemesis, A23's, Major Tom's and Archetypes. The Archetypes have a lower spoke count (20f 24r) but I would run whichever set had the correct tires on it, with my preference being the Ambrosios. I would recommend any of the above, and would add the HED, Pacenti and H+Son TB14's as great options as well. The TB14's have a classic look but at the expense of a little more weight. They are, however, probably a bomber wheel. 

As others have said, pick a wide rim, a hub that you like and 28-32 spokes per wheel. Whatever you come up with will work great for your purposes.


----------



## tednugent

Gobiking12344 said:


> Here are the specifics...
> 
> 135 mm spacing
> SRAM Force for components
> Disc
> Tire width - anywhere from 32-38 mm
> 
> Thank you - I appeciate the feedback!


Do you want clinchers (tubed/tubeless) or tubular?


----------



## Durt

Neuvation R28SL wheels w/ 35mm Kenda SB8 tires


----------



## teleguy57

xjbaylor said:


> I run Ambrosio Nemesis, A23's, Major Tom's and Archetypes. The Archetypes have a lower spoke count (20f 24r) but I would run whichever set had the correct tires on it, with my preference being the Ambrosios. I would recommend any of the above, and would add the HED, Pacenti and H+Son TB14's as great options as well. The TB14's have a classic look but at the expense of a little more weight. They are, however, probably a bomber wheel.
> 
> As others have said, pick a wide rim, a hub that you like and 28-32 spokes per wheel. Whatever you come up with will work great for your purposes.


xjbaylor, I'm riding Nemesis for my road wheels and love the rims. Have run C2 and A23 clinchers; a friend wants me to build up a set of clinchers for him and he's thinking Archetype or TB-14. How would you decide between the two? And I'm wondering what about the TB-14s has you thinking they'd be bombproof -- would they be more so than Archetypes?

Thanks!


----------



## xjbaylor

teleguy57 said:


> ...he's thinking Archetype or TB-14. How would you decide between the two? And I'm wondering what about the TB-14s has you thinking they'd be bombproof -- would they be more so than Archetypes?


I only assume the TB-14 to be bombproof based on the weight, double eyelet design and the build quality. They are beautiful rims, very much like the Ambrosio. I am not qualified to compare it to the Archetype on anything other than spec sheets and aesthetics. Honestly, that is how I think your friend should choose. Does he like the classic box section profile of the TB-14, or the modern deeper "aero" look of the Archetype? If he still can't decide split the difference with the lighter A23 and call it a day.


----------



## teleguy57

xjbaylor said:


> I am not qualified to compare it to the Archetype on anything other than spec sheets and aesthetics. Honestly, that is how I think your friend should choose. Does he like the classic box section profile of the TB-14, or the modern deeper "aero" look of the Archetype? If he still can't decide split the difference with the lighter A23 and call it a day.


Good counsel! He's already passed on the A23s after seeing/riding mine. I think he's going for the hard anodized finish -- again, like the Nemesis:thumbsup:

I think I'll nudge him toward the TB-14, just so I can see how they build up and ride. In theory they should be a bit more comfortable with the box section. But, 5 PSI less could do that too. 

Thanks for the insights!


----------



## tednugent

Stan's Ironcross wheelset or rims, named after... https://ironcrossrace.com/

Iron Cross Wheelset

or
Iron Cross









If you want to initally run tubes... you can. If you decide to go tubeless later... you still can.


----------



## teleguy57

Iron Cross is disc only, so that's a no go for my friend. Stan's says it's designed only for CX, so seems it's targeted for low tire pressures; not sure what you could do safely with a road tire even on a disc-equipped frame.

Now for CX it looks sweet.....


----------



## 88 rex

teleguy57 said:


> Iron Cross is disc only, so that's a no go for my friend. Stan's says it's designed only for CX, so seems it's targeted for low tire pressures; not sure what you could do safely with a road tire even on a disc-equipped frame.
> 
> Now for CX it looks sweet.....


I think he was recommending it to the OP. 

Iron CX wheelset is a great choice. I also like my Crest 29'er rims set-up tubeless.


----------



## tednugent

88 rex said:


> I think he was recommending it to the OP.
> 
> Iron CX wheelset is a great choice. I also like my Crest 29'er rims set-up tubeless.


Yes, it's geared to Gobiking12344... as he created the thread and listed his requirements.



teleguy57 said:


> Iron Cross is disc only, so that's a no go for my friend. Stan's says it's designed only for CX, so seems it's targeted for low tire pressures; not sure what you could do safely with a road tire even on a disc-equipped frame.
> 
> Now for CX it looks sweet.....


you should create another thread with a list of requirements for your friend. We aren't exactly mind readers.

Yes, the Iron Cross is made for Cyclocross... the dimensions of the rim don't make it suitable for road tubeless, as they will be extremely difficult to install. So, from the Notubes standpoint for compatibility with road tubeless and rim brakes, you have Alpha 340 or Alpha 400


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Tire choice is, IME/O, as important your wheel choice (if not more so). You could build a decently-light wheelset with BHS hubs and use the savings to purchase several different tires.


----------



## teleguy57

88 rex said:


> I think he was recommending it to the OP.





tednugent said:


> Yes, it's geared to Gobiking12344... as he created the thread and listed his requirements. you should create another thread with a list of requirements for your friend. We aren't exactly mind readers.


Excellent point(s) gentlemen; I was tracking pretty well, then forgot it isn't always all about me:blush2:

Does I get cut just a little slack since I'm in WI too like the OP and some others who responded?


----------



## nOOky

I'm also in Wisconsin, and I'm thinking about picking up a set of Stan's Iron Cross wheels with Stan's Raven 35mm tires. In my area, SW WI and SE MN, I would imagine you could run anything from a full knobby tire to a speedy slick, but I prefer the comfort of some tread going downhill around corners. I also like the thought of going tubeless hence my choice, I run tubeless on my mountain bikes and I use them for gravel travel a lot without incident.


----------



## atpjunkie

Mavic Classics Pro SSCs (Tubular or Clincher) straight pull spokes 32 3x
Mavic Paris Roubaix SSC Tubulars (if you can find/ afford them, mine have Team Lotto labels) laced to whatever hub you want
Mavic GP4 (prefer the older red label over the purple) Tubulars laced to whatever hub you want
Ambrosio Nemesis Tubulars laced to whatever hub you want (copied the red label GP4 / Roubaix)

Mavic Open Pro SSC Clinchers laced to whatever hub you want

Velocity Fusion Clinchers laced to whatever hub you want

the older, no side knob 30 or 32 Vittoria file treads, or the older Tufos


----------



## 88 rex

In addition to ATP's tubie suggestions, I had great success this year on Tufo Dry Plus 32's. I raced both Southern CX and Iron CX with no flats or issues. I also rode countless miles of road and singletrack in preparation for those races on the same set of tires. I wouldn't hesitate to go with that set-up again. I currently consider it my go to choice for gnarly dirt road/singletrack CX races. All my other wheelsets are tubeless.


----------



## atpjunkie

88 rex said:


> In addition to ATP's tubie suggestions, I had great success this year on Tufo Dry Plus 32's. I raced both Southern CX and Iron CX with no flats or issues. I also rode countless miles of road and singletrack in preparation for those races on the same set of tires. I wouldn't hesitate to go with that set-up again. I currently consider it my go to choice for gnarly dirt road/singletrack CX races. All my other wheelsets are tubeless.


those are the entry level ones and not the Flexus yes? Great tire, I have one wheel set up that has a dry plus rear and traditional elite chevron front. I'm a huge fan of the file rear, chevron front for dry conditions. AND FOLKS there are so many deals on Tubie wheels many with tires on them on ebay right now. Jeebus GET SOME!!!!


----------



## MShaw

88 rex said:


> In addition to ATP's tubie suggestions, I had great success this year on Tufo Dry Plus 32's. I raced both Southern CX and Iron CX with no flats or issues. I also rode countless miles of road and singletrack in preparation for those races on the same set of tires. I wouldn't hesitate to go with that set-up again. I currently consider it my go to choice for gnarly dirt road/singletrack CX races. All my other wheelsets are tubeless.


I'm running some Matrix Photon rims with my Tufo Dry 32s. Bought that wheelset for $40. You don't need $$ stuff to ride/race gravel. In fact, its probably better that you don't ride the big $ stuff.

Case in point: FIRST ride on a newly build Open Pro front wheel... I was coming down a fairly steep gravel road at a substantial speed when

WHAM!

WTHeck! I'm running 32c knobbies! This can't be happening.

Oh noes! I've got a flat in the front!

I was for sure gonna crash, but somehow managed to keep things upright and managed to stop before the stop sign to the semi-major road right in front of me. That was a major pucker moment to be sure! Hauling yourself down from 30-ish mph to zero on a front flat. Scary stuff.

Fixed the flat and went down the road. Hit the brakes to slow down for the next turn and felt the thwap thwap thwap of something funky going on with the braking in that rim.

Turns out I'd hit so hard, I put a divot in the rim! 

Remember, this was the FIRST RIDE on that wheel. Grrr 

Oh well. You go off-road, ya gotta pay to play.

M


----------



## hatepavement

I built up a set of Iron Cross wheels this winter for gravel racing. They have been performing great set up tubeless with Stans sealant and 700x40 Schwalbe Marathon Mondial tires.


----------



## atpjunkie

hatepavement said:


> I built up a set of Iron Cross wheels this winter for gravel racing. They have been performing great set up tubeless with Stans sealant and 700x40 Schwalbe Marathon Mondial tires.


Any reason why you chose such a mammoth tire? I ride 32-34s off road, I can't imagine a tire that big. My gravel tires are 28-30s


----------

